# Navarre Fish Fry Fundraiser



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Please join us, on Saturday July 19, 2014 at Broxson Outdoors in Navarre, for a fish fry fundraiser.
The money raised will go towards sending local memebers of Navarre First Assembly of God Church to Uganda, Africa in August to help minister/assist orphans and others in need.

Broxson Outdoors (Across from Publix/Ace Hardware)
8155 Navarre Pkwy
Navarre, Fl 32566

Starts at 10:30 am and goes until all the mullet is gone. 

$6.00 per plate of fish/slaw/hush-puppies/beans/tea.

Additional donations will be accepted.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Rgr - We'll swing by...


----------



## Lockdownx99 (May 20, 2012)

Great people down there. Bought a couple of bows from them for my son and I. Ill see if I can swing by on my way to another gtg down there!


----------



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

Did you post this on any Navarre Facebook pages? If not, mind if I do?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Will certainly try!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

bowdiddly said:


> Please join us, on Saturday July 19, 2014 at Broxson Outdoors in Navarre, for a fish fry fundraiser.
> The money raised will go towards sending local memebers of Navarre First Assembly of God Church to Uganda, Africa in August to help minister/assist orphans and others in need.
> 
> Broxson Outdoors (Across from Publix/Ace Hardware)
> ...


It was a great success. Thanks to all who came. God Bless.


----------

